# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Stevia voor diabetes

## juliaverkuil

Hoi!

Wij zijn drie food designers bezig met onze afstudeeropdracht over Stevia. We willen een app maken om het gebruik van Stevia te vergrootten en hebben een aantal vragen aan jullie! 
Het zou heel fijn zijn als jullie een minuutje over hebben om de enquete voor ons in te vullen!
De link is:
www.thesistools.com/web/?id=308403

Alvast heel erg bedankt!
We staan altijd open voor vragen en/of tips. 

Groetjes,
Julia
Annieke
Stephanie

----------

